# Looking for a new reliance connection-Wimax



## neerajvohra (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi all,

I am using Tata wimax -prepaid with 2mbps night unlimited plan..but in daytime it cost me a lot..rs9/hr..Also, during the daytime, I gets frequent disconnects using Tata wimax..and I want to change my connection. I have heard about Reliance wimax and probably would go for it.

I tried to search forums to get more information about the customer service and reliability of the connection, but as they are general posts..didnt help me much.

Please if someone from Delhi, north region using Reliance Wimax connection..I will be thankful if you post some reviews about the services. I would go for Surf Addiction 300 of Rs 450 initially to checked the service speeds.

Also, I have some questions..If someone can answered it..

I am using Tata Wimax with Asus wifi router..and I usually connect my laptop, Ipad, phone and gaming console simultaneously.

Is this possible with Reliance Wimax or they wouldn't allow to connect more than 1 device with the wifi connection simultaneously ? Will they provide there own wifi router or can I install my router ??

Lastly, do you need a login page to access the Internet with Reliance wimax?


----------



## rkneo11 (Jun 1, 2010)

Dont know about the services but if your ASUS WiFi Router is supporting your Tata WiMax then it will also support the Reliance WiMAX, if you are using a router the modem will not know if you are using more than 1 device at the same time.


----------



## neerajvohra (Jun 2, 2010)

rkneo11 said:


> Dont know about the services but if your ASUS WiFi Router is supporting your Tata WiMax then it will also support the Reliance WiMAX, if you are using a router the modem will not know if you are using more than 1 device at the same time.



Routers that doesn't support Tata wimax ?? I think any router can support Wimax with POE box..we just need to conf it..but I was not sure if I can connect more devices with reliance ..Thanks a lot for clearing it. 

I have other service providers too as an option..like Airtel, Sify Mtnl etc...But I really don't trust MTNL..no more sify heard abt the downtime and cc. Airtel no unltd plans for 2mbps at cheap price.

Just waiting about some feedback regarding the services and customer care..and I will call the Reliance agent


----------



## neerajvohra (Jun 4, 2010)

no one using reliance wimax @delhi ??


----------

